# Difference between grandma's & grandpa's



## Jillaroo (Nov 17, 2013)

Have you ever wondered what the difference between Grandmothers and Grandfathers is? 

Well here it is:
A friend, who worked away from home all week, always made a special effort with his family on the weekends.  Every Sunday morning he would take his 7-year old granddaughter out for a drive in the car for some bonding time -- just him and his granddaughter. One particular Sunday however, he had a bad cold and really didn't feel like being up at all. Luckily, his  wife came to the rescue and said that she would take their granddaughter out.

When they returned, the little girl anxiously ran upstairs to see her Grandfather.

'Well, did you enjoy your ride with grandma?'

"Oh yes, Granddad' the girl replied, 'and do you know what? We didn't see a single arsehole, blind bastard, dip shit or wanker anywhere we went today!'

Almost brings a tear to your eye, doesn't it?


----------



## Casper (Nov 17, 2013)

_*Us Grandparents don't talk like that......do we....*_


----------

